# trek 2.1 or Cannondale caad8 5



## nugtr (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking at these two road bikes in my price range I have not been riding in a few yrs, and want to get back in the saddle. Right now the cannodale is about $100 cheaper.
I'm just trying to get a few opinions ,thoughts thats all. I m really leaning towards 8 5. Thanks 
Nugtr


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just to clarify what two models we're comparing, do you know the model years? Also, the CAAD8 models are either the S 6 or S 8 (for 2010). Are you looking at the S 6?

FWIW, I don't see where C'dale has updated their website to include 2011's, but they may be available to LBS's.


----------



## nugtr (Sep 17, 2010)

Both bikes are 2011 models. I found Cannondale 2011 models on a link here in forum at some bike shop also my LBS had a brochure.Bothare nice bikes 105 comp.
But since I will have to buy pedals/shoes thats the difference. I like the looks of Cannondale over the black/red Trek.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nugtr said:


> Both bikes are 2011 models. I found Cannondale 2011 models on a link here in forum at some bike shop also my LBS had a brochure.Bothare nice bikes 105 comp.
> But since I will have to buy pedals/shoes thats the difference. I like the looks of Cannondale over the black/red Trek.


I haven't been able to locate the specs on the 2011 C'dale. It's likely that the specs are similar to 2010, but assuming doesn't get you the reliable info you seek. So until we can know for sure, I don't see how your question can be answered.

One thing you can do is check with your LBS on the CAAD8 (presumably S 6) drivetrain. In 2010 it was Sora 9 spd. The Trek's is 105 10 spd. which, IMO would be worth the extra cost (assuming it fits).


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I would buy the one that comes from the better bike shop. Both bikes are very similar, and the real world difference is the service and fit of the bike.


----------



## foball17 (Aug 9, 2010)

which one fits you best? 

The 2.1 is a really nice bike. And it comes in other colors than red/black.


----------

